# lab results for kid



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

My son and daughter had a TSH done and I was wondering what was normal fo r kids there age. Owen is 5, 90lbs and his TSH was 2.590. My daughter is 13, 190lbs and her TSH was 3.34. I think the ranges were .45-4.5


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Kid TSH is uncharted territory for me. Did the doc test because of a concern about their weights?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

april said:


> My son and daughter had a TSH done and I was wondering what was normal fo r kids there age. Owen is 5, 90lbs and his TSH was 2.590. My daughter is 13, 190lbs and her TSH was 3.34. I think the ranges were .45-4.5


If those are the ranges then anywhere in that realm is considered normal. But, you know how that goes w/us. LOL!! The majority of us feel best with TSH @1.0 or less.

So................your daughter especially would benefit from FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

You may find this chapter helpful..........
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter15/15-frame.htm


----------

